# 4 hours and nothing to show



## fishhog (Oct 1, 2007)

well jr and I went out for the last boat fishing of the season and came up short. But he was with me and that is all that counts.

Shore fishing next weekend and that it for this year.

and it has been great.

If we catch anything I'll post them.

Fishhog Sr.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 3, 2007)

Fishin with family is where its at even if you dont catch anything. I cant wait till my neice is able to fish and to see look on her face when she hooks into her first sunny!!!!


----------

